
Racket v5.3.5 - shawndumas
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2013/06/racket-v535.html
======
righttrousers
Has anyone here tried Realm of Racket yet?

~~~
piqufoh
A couple, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5900067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5900067)

